# LRRP Documentary



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## lrs143 (Aug 2, 2014)

Enjoyed that, thanks for posting.


----------



## RMM80 (Aug 23, 2015)

JAB said:


>


oh unfortunately the link isn't up anymore. Is there any chance you'd remember the name of that specific LRP Documentary? My dad was on a LRRP team in Vietnam so I really enjoy reading about them and watching what I can about them. Thanks.


----------

